

Suspected Anonymous Hacker Busted By FBI — Thanks To EXIF data in GF's Pics - stfu
http://houston.cbslocal.com/2012/04/13/anonymous-hacker-busted-by-fbi/

======
paulhauggis
It's the little things that always get these guys (and hubris).

